# New and Looking!



## Whiskey Lullaby (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello everyone! I know this isn't the getting to know you forum, so I will officially introduce myself elsewhere. However, I am looking a 2 rats needing homes (either rescued, or from a breeder)

I got this format off of the sticky thread "Homes needing Rats"
Title: Cindy, female, from Orange County
Country: USA
State/Region:CA
City/Town: Orange
Number of rats: Two
Sex: doesn't matter
Age range preferred: I prefer younger(uner 6mo.), but any age as long as they are tame.
Colours preferred: Any!!!
Neutered: Doesn't matter
Temperament: ANY and ALL!!!
Medical problems: None
Travel and pick up?: Prefer someone close
Other:
Preferred donation: $20


----------

